

Cheaper hardware/software mean you can attend a wedding at 5am (in your pyjamas) - AndrewDucker
http://benwerd.com/blog/2012/04/13/attending-a-wedding-at-5am-in-my-pyjamas/#comments

======
paulhauggis
I love the world we live in. In 5 years, I've seen telecommuting development
jobs go from non-existent to abundant.

